# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Ν.Ε.Κ. S.A.  (Γεώργιος Μαμιδάκης)

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αποφάσισα να ανοίξω θέμα, θα έλεγα ξεφεύγοντας από την πεπατημένη,με το να παρουσιάσω  μιά εταιρεία δεξαμενοπλοίων.
Η NEK (προφανώς Ναυτική Εταιρεία Κρήτης) του μακαρίτη Γιώργου Μαμιδάκη από την Κίσσαμο Χανίων ασχολήθηκε με την μεταφορά πετρελαιοειδών μέχρι τα μέσα περίπου της δεκαετίας '80 στο εσωτερικό,την Ανατολική Μεσόγειο κ την Μαύρη Θάλασσα. Επί πολλά χρόνια σαν κύριο έργο είχε την μεταφορά πετρελαίου από την τότε ΕΣΣΔ προς την χώρα μας.Επίσης μετσφορές προς κ εντός της άλλοτε Γιουγκοσλαβίας.
Χαρακτηριστικό, τα περισσότερα πλοία ήταν σκανδιναβικής προέλευσης.
Δεν πρέπει να συγχέουμε την εταιρεία με την Μαmitank του εξαδέλφου Kυριάκου Μαμιδάκη με παρόμοια δραστηριότητα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

YO242.jpg Πηγή navsource

Παράκτιο πετρελαιοφόρο του Αμερ. Στρατού (Υ12),αδελφό με το εικονιζόμενο USS YO242 , με το Π/Φ ΖΕΥΣ Α372 του ΠΝ κ με κάποιο του Διαμαντή.
Ναυπήγησης 1943,φέρεται να άγοράστηκε το 1959 από τον Βεργωτή οπότε βγήκε ΑΜΑΛΘΕΙΑ . Το 1961 περιήλθε στον Μαμιδάκη αρχικά ως ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ κ το 1988 έγινε ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ.Απασχολήθηκε κυρίως ως μπωνκεράδικο. Διαγράφηκε το 2000,αν γνωρίζει κανείς την τύχη του, ΙΜΟ 6117133.
630 grt,1015 dwt- 2 μηχανές ντήζελ.

----------


## Ellinis

> YO242.jpg Πηγή navsource
> 
> Παράκτιο πετρελαιοφόρο του Αμερ. Στρατού (Υ12),αδελφό με το εικονιζόμενο USS YO242 , με το Π/Φ ΖΕΥΣ Α372 του ΠΝ κ με κάποιο του Διαμαντή.
> Ναυπήγησης 1943,φέρεται να άγοράστηκε το 1959 από τον Βεργωτή οπότε βγήκε ΑΜΑΛΘΕΙΑ . Το 1961 περιήλθε στον Μαμιδάκη αρχικά ως ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ κ το 1988 έγινε ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ.Απασχολήθηκε κυρίως ως μπωνκεράδικο. Διαγράφηκε το 2000,αν γνωρίζει κανείς την τύχη του, ΙΜΟ 6117133.
> 630 grt,1015 dwt- 2 μηχανές ντήζελ.


Το άλλο παράκτιο Π/Φ που αναφέρεις πρέπει να είναι το ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ  -πρώην ΤΕΡΕΖΑ. Το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ το έβλεπα το 1997 να περνάει μπροστά από το Κ.Ε. Πόρου μεταφέροντας νερό. Νομίζω οτι υπάρχει ακόμη, τουλάχιστον το είχα δει πρόσφατα.
Τα καραβάκια αυτά είχαν φτιαχτεί κοντά στην πόλη Greece στο ναυπηγείο Odenbach. Σχετικά μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ και εδώ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα ενδιαφερον θεμα με πολ ενδιαφεροντα παλια πετρελαιοφορα.Μηπως η μεταφορα πετρελαιων απο ΕΣΣΔ εχει σχεση και με την εισαγωγη Σοβιετικων αυτοκινητων απο τον Μαμιδακη την δεκαετια του 70?

----------


## a.molos

> Το άλλο παράκτιο Π/Φ που αναφέρεις πρέπει να είναι το ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ  -πρώην ΤΕΡΕΖΑ. Το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ το έβλεπα το 1997 να περνάει μπροστά από το Κ.Ε. Πόρου μεταφέροντας νερό. Νομίζω οτι υπάρχει ακόμη, τουλάχιστον το είχα δει πρόσφατα.
> Τα καραβάκια αυτά είχαν φτιαχτεί κοντά στην πόλη Greece στο ναυπηγείο Odenbach. Σχετικά μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ και εδώ.


DSCF0196.jpgΤο ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ στο δϊαυλο του Πόρου προερχόμενο απο Υδρα.DSCF0278.jpg Υδρα  εκφόρτωση νερού.

----------


## andria salamis

Το Ευγενία το είδα στον Αργολικό κόλπο,τον ιουλιο του 2013,
στο δρομολόγιο Κρυονέρι Σπέτσες,πήγαινα στο Τυρό.

----------


## Ellinis

> DSCF0278.jpg Υδρα  εκφόρτωση νερού.


Eξαιρετική η φωτογραφία φίλε Αντώνη!  :Fat: 
Να συνεισφέρω με μια του αδελφού του ΤΕΡΕΖΑ στον Πειραιά του 1981.

Tereza of 1944 on oct81.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Eξαιρετική η φωτογραφία φίλε Αντώνη! 
> Να συνεισφέρω με μια του αδελφού του ΤΕΡΕΖΑ στον Πειραιά του 1981.
> 
> Tereza of 1944 on oct81.jpg


Έσπαγα το κεφάλι μου επειδή θυμάμαι μιά φωτό δική μου κ τελικά είναι στις ιστορικές του Πειραιά,σχετική συζήτηση ποστ 966-974!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ το έβλεπα το 1997 να περνάει μπροστά από το Κ.Ε. Πόρου μεταφέροντας νερό. Νομίζω οτι υπάρχει ακόμη, τουλάχιστον το είχα δει πρόσφατα.


Το miramar το έχει 'οτι διαγράφηκε το 2000.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πραγματικα ενδιαφερον θεμα με πολ ενδιαφεροντα παλια πετρελαιοφορα.Μηπως η μεταφορα πετρελαιων απο ΕΣΣΔ εχει σχεση και με την εισαγωγη Σοβιετικων αυτοκινητων απο τον Μαμιδακη την δεκαετια του 70?


Nομίζω είχε την αποκλειστικότητα στην μεταφορά του ρωσικού πετρελαίου στην Ελλάδα γιά πολλά χρόνια κ ίσως σε αυτό οφείλεται η ύπαρξη των ποντοπόρων 
Δ/Ξ της εταιρείας το συγκεκριμένο διάστημα.Κατόπιν είχε υδροπτέρυγα με τα ίδια ονόματα ενώ σήμερα οι κόρες του ασχολούνται με τα ξενοδοχεία.
Μοιράζονταν με τον Ηλιόπουλο την αντιπροσωπεία των Lada ίσως κ των ΖΑΖ. Δεν αποκλείεται να είχαν κ τα Volga,Moskvitch.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Ευγενία το είδα στον Αργολικό κόλπο,τον ιουλιο του 2013,
> στο δρομολόγιο Κρυονέρι Σπέτσες,πήγαινα στο Τυρό.


Εκεί είχα δει να φορτώνει νερό το ΛΙΝΔΟΣ πρώην του Διαμαντή.Ένα από τα ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ,ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ είχα δει στο Κυπαρίσσι Λακωνίας πριν 4-5 χρόνια,μάλλον φόρτωνε  γιά Κυκλάδες.
Παρεμπιπτόντως, όλη αυτή η πλευρά της Πελ/νήσου προς το Μυρτώο Πέλαγος είναι φανταστική,ο τέλειος συνδυασμός βουνό κ θάλασσα.Γενικά κ καλός κόσμος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ναυπήγησης 1943, φέρεται να άγοράστηκε το 1959 από τον Βεργωτή οπότε βγήκε ΑΜΑΛΘΕΙΑ . Το 1961 περιήλθε στον Μαμιδάκη αρχικά ως ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ κ το 1988 έγινε ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ. Απασχολήθηκε κυρίως ως μπωνκεράδικο. Διαγράφηκε το 2000, αν γνωρίζει κανείς την τύχη του, ΙΜΟ 6117133.





> Το άλλο παράκτιο Π/Φ που αναφέρεις πρέπει να είναι το ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ  -πρώην ΤΕΡΕΖΑ. Το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ το έβλεπα το 1997 να περνάει μπροστά από το Κ.Ε. Πόρου μεταφέροντας νερό. Νομίζω οτι υπάρχει ακόμη, τουλάχιστον το είχα δει πρόσφατα.


Και τα δύο πλοία υπάρχουν και συνεχίζουν να δουλεύουν μεχρι και σήμερα μεταφέροντας νερό σε Σπέτσες και Ύδρα.

Το _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ_ με _ΙΜΟ 5224546_ (το ΙΜΟ 6117133 είναι λάθος) δουλεύει κυρίως στην Ύδρα και ανεφοδιάζεται από τον Πόρο (πράγματι στις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρεται ως "Dead"), ενώ το _ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ_ με _ΙΜΟ 5355890_ δουλεύει κυρίως στις Σπέτσες και ανεφοδιάζεται από το Κρυονέρι Αρκαδίας. Και τα δύο φέρεται να ανήκουν στον Αλέξανδρο Μπούφη, ο οποίος έχει και τα ανοικτού τύπου ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΑΡ και ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ Μ.

_ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ_
03.jpg
_Ύδρα - 08/2013_

_ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ_
01.jpg__02.jpg
_Σπέτσες - 08/2013_

IMO number : 5224546
Name of the ship : _DIMITRA_
Type of ship : TANKER
MMSI : 237296700
Call Sign : SV3534
Flag : Greece [GR]
Gross tonnage : 491 tons
DWT : 1422 tons
Year of build : 1943
Builder : ODENBACH SHIPBUILDING - ROCHESTER NY, U.S.A.
Manager & owner : BOUFIS ALEXANDROS - SPETSES, GREECE

----------------------------------------------------------

IMO number : 5355890
Name of the ship : _EVGENIA_
Type of ship : TANKER
MMSI : 237296900
Callsign : SV3789
Flag : Greece [GR]
Gross tonnage : 495 tons
DWT : 1031 tons
Year of build : 1944
Builder : ODENBACH SHIPBUILDING - ROCHESTER NY, U.S.A.
Manager & owner : BOUFIS ALEXANDROS - SPETSES, GREECE

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ευχαριστώ τον ΕV γιά τις πληροφορίες.Με εξαίρεση το "πολεμικό" τους παρελθόν,αυτά τα καραβάκια δεν είναι το δυνατό μου κομμάτι.Περισσότερο από ακαδημαϊκό ενδιαφέρον κ αυτό λόγω της επαφής με μερικούς καλούς φίλους από εσάς.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ARISTEA.jpg

Δ/Ξ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΑ
Σουηδία 1942 - 12640 dwt
Aγοράστηκε το 1963 κ πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση το 1976.

Αν βρει κανείς φωτό χωρίς το υδατογράφημα κ γιά ορισμένα από τα πλοία που θα ακολουθήσουν, καλοδεχούμενες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

KOSMAS M..jpg

Δ/Ξ  ΚΟΣΜΑΣ Μ. (1)
Σουηδία 1950 - 16080 dwt

Aγοράστηκε το 1964,πωλήθηκε το 1970 κ μετονομάστηκε ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΟΣ. Διαλύθηκε το 1974.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

GEORGIOS M..jpg

M/T GEORGIOS M.
ΗΠΑ 1948 -18148 dwt - 1 ατμοστρόβιλος 14 κ.
Αγοράστηκε το 1964 κ διαλύθηκε το 1974 στη Γιουγκοσλαβία.
ELENI M. (1).jpg

M/T ELENI M. (1)
HΠΑ 1949 - 18148 dwt - 1 ατμοστρόβιλος 14 κ.
Αγοράστηκε το 1965 κ διαλύθηκε το 1974 στη Γιουγκοσλαβία.

Τα μοναδικά τουρμπινάδικα της εταιρείας.Μεγάλοι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές είχαν παραγγείλει αρκετά στις ΗΠΑ μεταπολεμικώς κ μέσα στη δεκαετία του 50.
Τα συγκεκριμένα από τον Σταύρο Λιβανό στο περίφημο Bethlehem-Sparrows Point.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τα αρχικά τους ονόματα ήταν ΑTLANTIC PRINCE κ ATLANTIC PRINCESS αντίστοιχα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

GEORGIOS M.II.jpg πηγή shipspotting

Eriksbergs,Σουηδία 1958,αρχικά KRONOHOLM της Svenska Amerika Linien. 27271 dwt - 1 μηχανή Β&W 16.0 κ.
Αγοράστηκε το 1967 κ πωλήθηκε γιά διάλυση στην Ισπανία το 1984.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oλα αυτα τα γκαζαδικα φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ με τα 2 κομοδεσια ηταν πολυ ομορφα και κομψα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Oλα αυτα τα γκαζαδικα φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ με τα 2 κομοδεσια ηταν πολυ ομορφα και κομψα.


Συμφωνώ,ρωτήστε κ μένα που τα έζησα.Ακόμη πιό ωραία ήταν εκείνα με τα 2 άλμπουρα,φτιάχνονταν μέχρι μέσα δεκαετίας 50 περίπου.
Τώρα τι βλέπουμε; Πρύμα ένα ακομοντέσιο κουτί χωρίς περατζάδες.

Το συγκεριμένο το έχω δει να ξεφορτώνει στον Ασπρόπυργο  (όπου δεκαετία 70-80 του Λάτση κ Μαμιδάκη ήταν μόνιμοι "θαμώνες") κ στον Σκαραμαγκά το 1979 που κάναμε επισκευή,εγώ με το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ της εταιρείας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ARISTEA M..jpg

Δ/Ξ  ΑΡΙΣΤΕΑ Μ.
Δανία 1951 - 16114 dwt, 1 μηχανή ντήζελ 14.0 κ.
Αγοράστηκε το 1968,πουλήθηκε το 1970 κ έγινε ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ Κ.,πουλήθκε το 1972 κ έγινε ΛΥΔΙΑ Π.
Πήγε γιά διάλυση το 1974 στη Γιουγκοσλαβία.

----------


## andria salamis

> Συμφωνώ,ρωτήστε κ μένα που τα έζησα.Ακόμη πιό ωραία ήταν εκείνα με τα 2 άλμπουρα,φτιάχνονταν μέχρι μέσα δεκαετίας 50 περίπου.
> Τώρα τι βλέπουμε; Πρύμα ένα ακομοντέσιο κουτί χωρίς περατζάδες.
> 
> Το συγκεριμένο το έχω δει να ξεφορτώνει στον Ασπρόπυργο  (όπου δεκαετία 70-80 του Λάτση κ Μαμιδάκη ήταν μόνιμοι "θαμώνες") κ στον Σκαραμαγκά το 1979 που κάναμε επισκευή,εγώ με το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ της εταιρείας.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τους προλαλησαντες.και να προσθέσω,οτι ειναι όμορφο το θέμα,
θυμήθηκα τώρα περίπου ηταν 1980-81,οταν στο διαυλο περιμέναμε το πετρολα 27,
ηταν τοσο όμορφο που δεν το ξέχασα ποτε,εχω και τρέλα με τους Στρόβιλους.Το Ειχα σκιτσάρει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τους προλαλησαντες.και να προσθέσω,οτι ειναι όμορφο το θέμα,
> θυμήθηκα τώρα περίπου ηταν 1980-81,οταν στο διαυλο περιμέναμε το πετρολα 27,
> ηταν τοσο όμορφο που δεν το ξέχασα ποτε,εχω και τρέλα με τους Στρόβιλους.Το Ειχα σκιτσάρει.


Ευχαριστώ αλλά δυστυχώς ενδιαφέρει λίγους διότι α) ξεφεύγει από τα ποστάλια που απολαμβάνουν δημοσιότητας β) τα νέα παιδιά έχουν άλλες παραστάσεις αν κ εγώ στην ηλικία τους μου άρεσαν κ βαπόρια του 30.Τα παλιά γκαζάδικα με γοητεύουν όπως κ τα τζενεραλάδικα με το δάσος από κρένια κ μπίγες.Θα κοιτάξω μελλοντικά να φτιάξω κανένα τέτοιο θέμα.Τα παλιά του Λάτση (πρώην της Esso,τουρμπινάδικα) ήταν το κάτι άλλο,έχω ανεβεί σε κάποιο που ήταν ένας συνάδελφος.Ο στρόβιλος σε ενδιαφέρει από τεχνική άποψη; Πάντως ήταν τρέλλα να βλέπεις πηχτό άσπρο καπνό να βγαίνει από το φουγάρο.
Αν έχεις το σκίτσο ανέβασέ το.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

GEORGIOS.jpgGEORGIOS (1).jpg

Ναυπήγηση Εriksbergs,Goteborg (Σουηδία) 1960 γιά την Leif Hoegh,Oslo ως ΗΟΕGH FULMAR.Aγοράστηκε το 1968 κ πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση το 1983 στο Νingbo (Κίνα).
23451 gr-38425 dwt, 206.0x26.6x14.9 m   1 μηχανή Β&W 12500 HP  15.5 kts

O υποφαινόμενος μπαρκάρισα με το βαπόρι το 1979.

----------


## dionisos

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 173622
> 
> Δ/Ξ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΑ
> Σουηδία 1942 - 12640 dwt
> Aγοράστηκε το 1963 κ πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση το 1976.
> 
> Αν βρει κανείς φωτό χωρίς το υδατογράφημα κ γιά ορισμένα από τα πλοία που θα ακολουθήσουν, καλοδεχούμενες.


 Βικτωρα σ'ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τις φωτογραφιες. Ειχα και εγω μερικες αλλα δυστυχως τις εχω χασει απο τον καιρο που εκανα για πολυ μικρο διαστημα στο βαπορι αυτο ως Υποπλοιαρχος (κυκλικο ταξειδι Θεσσαλονικη-Πυλο-Αλβανια και πισω Θεσσαλονικη το 1974).

----------


## andria salamis

> Ευχαριστώ αλλά δυστυχώς ενδιαφέρει λίγους διότι α) ξεφεύγει από τα ποστάλια που απολαμβάνουν δημοσιότητας β) τα νέα παιδιά έχουν άλλες παραστάσεις αν κ εγώ στην ηλικία τους μου άρεσαν κ βαπόρια του 30.Τα παλιά γκαζάδικα με γοητεύουν όπως κ τα τζενεραλάδικα με το δάσος από κρένια κ μπίγες.Θα κοιτάξω μελλοντικά να φτιάξω κανένα τέτοιο θέμα.Τα παλιά του Λάτση (πρώην της Esso,τουρμπινάδικα) ήταν το κάτι άλλο,έχω ανεβεί σε κάποιο που ήταν ένας συνάδελφος.Ο στρόβιλος σε ενδιαφέρει από τεχνική άποψη; Πάντως ήταν τρέλλα να βλέπεις πηχτό άσπρο καπνό να βγαίνει από το φουγάρο.
> Αν έχεις το σκίτσο ανέβασέ το.


Καλημέρα,πολυ μεγάλο θέμα,τι να γράψω εδω!δούλεψα σε μεγάλο εργοστάσιο,με ατμούς και στροβίλους(μικρους)απο εκει έβλεπα τα πάντα(καράβια)το προσχέδιο το έφτιαξα σε 2 λεπτά,τοτε 1980 θυμαμαι του πετρολα 27,δυστυχώς τα χαρτιά με τα κανονικα σχεδια δεν άντεξαν στον χρονο
P1030637.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βικτωρα σ'ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τις φωτογραφιες. Ειχα και εγω μερικες αλλα δυστυχως τις εχω χασει απο τον καιρο που εκανα για πολυ μικρο διαστημα στο βαπορι αυτο ως Υποπλοιαρχος (κυκλικο ταξειδι Θεσσαλονικη-Πυλο-Αλβανια και πισω Θεσσαλονικη το 1974).


Α κοίτα σύμπτωση :Surprised: ,πέρασες κ εσύ από τον Μαμιδάκη; Φαίνεται τελικά είχε σχέσεις με το ανατολικό μπλοκ Αλβανία,Γιουγκοσλαβία,Ρωσία...
 Ήταν μακρυνός συγγενής ο Ρούσσος Κούνδουρος στο γραφείο αν θυμάσαι κ λόγω αυτού πήγα.
Γενικά το βαπόρι πως ήταν; To πιό παλιό από τα μεγάλα.Μηχανή Gotaverken είχε;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> δούλεψα σε μεγάλο εργοστάσιο,με ατμούς και στροβίλους(μικρους)απο εκει έβλεπα τα πάντα


Kαλημέρα,δυστυχώς δεν έχω δει μηχανοστάσιο με στροβίλους αλλά πήρα μιά ιδέα όταν με τη σχολή μας πήγαν στη ΔΕΗ Κερατσινίου, Αnsaldo ήταν.
Συμπτωματικά δίπλα ήταν το ΙΟΝΙΣ υπό συμπλήρωση.

----------


## dionisos

> Α κοίτα σύμπτωση,πέρασες κ εσύ από τον Μαμιδάκη; Φαίνεται τελικά είχε σχέσεις με το ανατολικό μπλοκ Αλβανία,Γιουγκοσλαβία,Ρωσία...
>  Ήταν μακρυνός συγγενής ο Ρούσσος Κούνδουρος στο γραφείο αν θυμάσαι κ λόγω αυτού πήγα.
> Γενικά το βαπόρι πως ήταν; To πιό παλιό από τα μεγάλα.Μηχανή Gotaverken είχε;


Οσο διαστημα εμεινα δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα ουτε στις σωληνωσεις ουτε στισ αντλιες στα PUMPROOM. Επισης απ'οτι θυμαμαι ηταν καλοσυντηρημενο. Αλλα και απο το μηχανοστασιο δεν θυμαμαι να ειχαμε τιποτα ζημιες. Θα καθομουν και αλλο αλλα ειχα προβλημα με την εγκυμοσυνη της γυναικας μου και επισης περιμενα να πιασω Πλοιαρχος στην εταιρεια που ημουν πολλα χρονια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στο avatar σου φίλε dionisos πιό βαπόρι είναι; Σίγουρα θα έκανες με αυτό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

TETA M..jpg

Δ/Ξ ΤΕΤΑ Μ.
Σουηδία 1960 - 30775 dwt
Aγοράστηκε το 1969 κ πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση το 1984

----------


## dionisos

> Στο avatar σου φίλε dionisos πιό βαπόρι είναι; Σίγουρα θα έκανες με αυτό.


ΤΡΕΧΩΝ της GALAXY μετεπειτα KYMA της AVON

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

TZINA M..jpg πηγή  shipspotting

Nαυπήγηση Οresundsvarvet (Σουηδία) 1963,αγοράστηκε το 1970 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Ταϊβάν το 1984.
27952 grt-49100 dwt, 1 μηχανή ντήζελ 16.0 kts

Προέρχεται από την ίδια εταιρεία με το ΤΕΤΑ Μ. τη Fernstroms.
Tελευταίο σουηδικό βαπόρι που φτιάχτηκε με 2 ακομοντέσια.
Ίσως το ωραιότερο του Μαμιδάκη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλημέρα,πολυ μεγάλο θέμα,τι να γράψω εδω!δούλεψα σε μεγάλο εργοστάσιο,με ατμούς και στροβίλους(μικρους)απο εκει έβλεπα τα πάντα(καράβια)το προσχέδιο το έφτιαξα σε 2 λεπτά,τοτε 1980 θυμαμαι του πετρολα 27,δυστυχώς τα χαρτιά με τα κανονικα σχεδια δεν άντεξαν στον χρονο
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 173720


Esso London-05.jpg πηγή photoship.co.uk.
Aυτό πρέπει να ήταν,το πρώην ESSO LONDON.

----------


## andria salamis

> Esso London-05.jpg πηγή photoship.co.uk.
> Aυτό πρέπει να ήταν,το πρώην ESSO LONDON.


Ναι αυτό είναι,μου το ειχε αναφέρει, και ο Μαστρο Νίκος,που το γνώριζε πολυ καλά. ευχαριστώ πολυ.
Μια μερα θα το σκιτσάρω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

MARIZINA.jpg

Δ/Ξ  ΜΑΡΙΖΙΝΑ
Σουηδία 1967
82100 dwt - 1 μηχανή ντήζελ 16,5 kts

Αγοράστηκε το 1973 κ πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση στην Κίνα το 1987.
Το μεγαλύτερο της εταιρείας κ το τελευταίο από τα ποντοπόρα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ELENI M..jpg Πηγή  photoship co.ukORATOR.jpg Ως ORATOR  Πηγή  skiphistorie.net

Ναυπηγήθηκε στο Fredriksstad (Noρβηγία) το 1953 ως ΟRATOR (νορβηγική σημαία), το 1965 λόγω χρονοναύλωσης μετονομάστηκε STOLT ORATOR, το 1971 ξανάγινε ORATOR,το 1973 μετονομάστηκε POINTE DE LEYDE (γαλλική σημαία),το 1974 αγοράστηκε από τον Μαμιδάκη (ύψωσε ελληνική σημαία) πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Αλιάγα το 1983.

8985 grt - 14336 dwt, 146.6x19.1x8.5 m, 1 μηχανή Gotaverken 4500 hp  13.5 kts

Tο πρώτο βαπόρι,είναι όπως ο πρώτος έρωτας.Το Ελενάκι μου,η φωτό του avatar μου. Αυτά τα πλοία τότε ήταν πραγματικά σχολεία. Τώρα με τα hi-tech κουτιά δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται,καλοί οι αυτοματισμοί κ οι υπολογιστές αλλά...
Μπαρκάρισα σε αυτό το 1978 νεαρός δόκιμος ασυρματιστής,ταξίδια Ριέκα-Θεσ/νίκη,στην πραγματικότητα εσωτερικές μεταφορές στη τότε Γιουγκοσλαβία αφού το φορτίο πήγαινε γιά Σκόπια.
Εκεί μέσα έγινα πρώτα ναυτικός,χρειάστηκε να μάθω όλο το καράβι από το κοράκι μέχρι το ποδόσταμο κ από τις βάρκες μέχρι τα αμπάρια.Ως κ το after peak (πρυμναία δεξαμενή ζυγοσταθμίσεως) καθάρισα γιά να βάλουμε πόσιμο νερό.Με δάσκαλο πρώτο κ καλύτερο τον θρυλικό καπετάν Ανδρέα Νάζο.Θυμάμαι εκείνο τον καραβόσκυλο τον λοστρόμο να μου κάνει υποδείξεις "'να έτσι Β. δεν είναι γράμματα" (σαν να έλεγε,πρόσεξε εδώ δεν αρκεί η σχολή σου). Τις όποιες ελεύθερες ώρες ανέβαινα στον ασύρματο όπου ο μαρκόνης μου έδωσε τα φώτα του σε θεωρία κ πράξη. Καλύτερα τους ώρα όπου κ αν βρίσκονται.
Όπως παρατηρείτε στις φωτό το βαπόρι,κλασικό σκανδιναβικό tanker του καιρού του,ήταν κοντοξάδελφο με αυτά που έφερε κ μετασκεύασε ο Ευθυμιάδης.

Στη φωτό είμαστε στο χωριό Bakar της Rijeka όπου είχε μιά ραφιναρία.Δίπλα ήταν η Κraljevica,εκεί χτίστηκαν το παλιό Ν.ΧΙΟΣ κ ο ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ στη σημερινή Κροατία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να συνδράμω στο θέμα με μία φωτογραφία του _ΕΛΕΝΗ Μ_ ως _ORATOR_, εν έτει 1972 στο Ντιτρόιτ των Η.Π.Α. _ΕΔΩ_ από το shipspotting.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να συνδράμω στο θέμα με μία φωτογραφία του _ΕΛΕΝΗ Μ_ ως _ORATOR_, εν έτει 1972 στο Ντιτρόιτ των Η.Π.Α. _ΕΔΩ_ από το shipspotting.


Eυχαριστώ γιά την συνεισφορά.
Να συμπληρώσω ότι από τις πρώτες μου εμπειρίες ήταν ανεξιχνίαστο έγκλημα με θύμα τον Πακιστανό ντοκουμάνη (υπήρχαν κ τέτοιοι στα καράβια τότε) κ άμεσα σχετιζόμενη πυρκαϊά την οποία ευτυχώς προλάβαμε κ σβήσαμε διότι με 12000 τόνους βενζίνα θα καιγόταν κ η...θάλασσα μεταξύ Σκιάθου-Σκοπέλου.

----------


## npapad

Να βάλω και εγώ το λιθαράκι μου στο υπέροχο θέμα του φίλου ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ.

Ελέγχοντας το αρχείο μου, το αρχείο του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad) τη Miramar και
το Greek Shipping Directory βρίσκω στις πρώτες αγορές της εταιρείας το μικρό δεξαμενόπλοιο ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΙΙ. 

Κατασκευής του 1944, 394 gt (κατά το Greek Shipping Directory) 403 gt (κατά τη Miramar) και με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 1318 και ΙΜΟ 5422526.

Κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Scarr (στο Hessle, Αγγλία) σαν CHANT 8 (σημαίνει CHANNEL TANKER) με βρετανική σημαία και νηολόγιο Hull (off. no 180251) για τη Βρετανική κυβέρνηση. Το 1946 μετονομάζεται σε POLLUX με σημαία Παναμά και εταιρεία την Cia Estrella de Nav SA. Αγοράστηκε από τον Μ. Αρκούλη το 1947 και μετονομάστηκε ΗΛΙΑΣ Α. με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 1005. Το ίδιο έτος μεταβάλλεται η ιδιοκτησία σε Γεώργιος Αρκούλης και ΣΙΑ και νηολογείται στη Σύρο (με αριθμό 314). Αλλαγή ιδιοκτησίας το 1963 σε Ε. & Γ. ΡΕΒΥΘΗΣ αλλαγή ονόματος σε ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΙΙ και μετανηολόγηση στον Πειραιά με αριθμό 1318.

Από εδώ και πέρα μπλέκει λίγο το πράγμα... Η Μiramar αναφέρει ότι πέρασε στα χέρια του Γ. Μαμιδάκη (Megalonissos Co Ltd Sea Transports & Maritime Exploitations) το 1971 σαν ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΙΙ και διαλύθηκε το 1977 στην Ελλάδα, ενώ το Greek Shipping Directory αναφέρει ότι το πήρε ο Μαμιδάκης το 1964 με όνομα ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΙΙ και το 1967 μετονομάστηκε ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ (με ιδιοκτήτες ξανά τους αδελφούς ΡΕΒΥΘΗ). Ξέρει κανείς μήπως να μας το διευκρινίσει ?

Δεν έχω βρει μέχρι τώρα φωτογραφία του, αν βρει κάποιος ας την ανεβάσει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ευχαριστώ τον φίλο npapad. Στα μικρά καράβια είναι συνήθως θολό το τοπίο.Το συγκεκριμένο,μπωνκεράδικο στον Πειραιά,ήταν γιά χρόνια προσαραγμένο ανάμεσα Καματερό κ Παλούκια,κάπου στη δεκαετία 70.

----------


## npapad

Μικρό Δεξαμενόπλοιο ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟΝ κατασκευής 1944, 498 gt, με ΙΜΟ 5290234.

Κατασκευάστηκε στις ΗΠΑ για τον αμερικανικό στρατό σαν Υ-34 από το ναυπηγείο Kyle & Co. στο Stockton, CA.
Πουλήθηκε στην Ονδούρα το 1946 με όνομα ΤΑΝΙΑ (Ιδιοκτήτης : Terralona Maritime) και το 1948 πωλείται στην Goudron Transports και μετονομάζεται CAPITAINE DAGORNE. To 1955 αλλάζει όνομα σε RANJA και ιδιοκτησία (A.R. Simonsson et al). To 1966 περνάει στα χέρια του Γ. Μαμιδάκη με όνομα ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟΝ και νηολόγιο Πειραιά 2726. Διαλύθηκε στη Σαλαμίνα το 1973.

Δεν έχω ακόμα φωτογραφία. Αν έχει κάποιος ας ανεβάσει.

----------


## npapad

Μικρό δεξαμενόπλοιο ΧΑΝΙΑ κατασκευής 1919, 285 gt με IMO 5083992.
Κατασκευασμένο στη Δανία σαν SIRIUS και δούλεψε με διάφορα ονόματα για
Σκανδιναβούς (ΒΤ ΙΙ, DAGO, BROTANK). Αγοράστηκε το 1966 και μετονομάστηκε ΧΑΝΙΑ με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 2727. Διαλύθηκε το 1985 στην Ελευσίνα.

Υπάρχει αναλυτικό ιστορικό στο faktaomfartyg με φωτογραφίες (και σαν ΧΑΝΙΑ) εδώ :
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/sirius_1919.htm

----------


## Ellinis

> Μικρό δεξαμενόπλοιο ΧΑΝΙΑ κατασκευής 1919, 285 gt με IMO 5083992.
> Κατασκευασμένο στη Δανία σαν SIRIUS και δούλεψε με διάφορα ονόματα για
> Σκανδιναβούς (ΒΤ ΙΙ, DAGO, BROTANK). Αγοράστηκε το 1966 και μετονομάστηκε ΧΑΝΙΑ με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 2727. Διαλύθηκε το 1985 στην Ελευσίνα.
> 
> Υπάρχει αναλυτικό ιστορικό στο faktaomfartyg με φωτογραφίες (και σαν ΧΑΝΙΑ) εδώ :
> http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/sirius_1919.htm


Το μπονκεράδικο ΧΑΝΙΑ το έχω σε αυτή τη φωτογραφια
XANIA.jpg

Αυτά οι "αφανείς εργάτες" του λιμανιού εμφανίζονται στο περιθώριο ορισμένων φωτογραφιών με κύριο θέμα κάποιο επιβατηγό. Ας πούμε το ΧΑΝΙΑ πρέπει να είναι αυτό δίπλα το ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ σε φωτογραφία στο λεύκωμα "Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα 1945-1999".

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ας πούμε το ΧΑΝΙΑ πρέπει να είναι αυτό δίπλα το ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ σε φωτογραφία στο λεύκωμα "Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα 1945-1999".


Φίλε αυτό είναι.Μαζί με τα μεγάλα της εταιρείας έρχονται στην επιφάνεια αυτοί οι αφανείς εργάτες 'οπως είπες.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο οτι γνωριζω η Μαμιδακης, ως εταιρικο ονομα, εχει γινει jet oil, αυτο το γραφω γιατι βλεποντας το μπονκεραδικο αναρωτηθηκα τι εχει γινει αυτο το ομορφο σινιαλο που καποτε βλεπαμε μπροστα μας σε στερια και θαλασσα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Απο οτι γνωριζω η Μαμιδακης, ως εταιρικο ονομα, εχει γινει jet oil, αυτο το γραφω γιατι βλεποντας το μπονκεραδικο αναρωτηθηκα τι εχει γινει αυτο το ομορφο σινιαλο που καποτε βλεπαμε μπροστα μας σε στερια και θαλασσα


Bunkering κ βενζινάδικα τα έχει δώσει στην ΕΚΟ. Jet oil είναι του ξαδέλφου του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

KOSMAS M. (2).jpg Πηγή shipspotting
To πλοίο ως σουηδικό MAGNOLIA

Σουηδία 1957 - 20544 dwt, 1 μηχανή Gotaverken 14.0 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1973 από την εταιρεία κ πήγε γιά διάλυση το 1979 στην Ισπανία ύστερα από φωτιά.
Βαπόρι μιάς εποχής όπου το μεράκι περίσσευε!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

MARILENA M..jpg

Δ/Ξ  ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ Μ.
Σουηδία 1953 - 24200 dwt
Αγοράστηκε από την εταιρεία το 1966 κ πουλήθηκε το 1973 γιά διάλυση στην Ισπανία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

IOANNA.JPGΩς νορβηγικό BJORGHEIM από το ebay.

Ναυπήγηση Eriksbergs,Σουηδία 1944  9918grt-15525 dwt  1 μηχανή ντήζελ 14.0 kts.
Aγοράστηκε από την εταιρεία το 1962. Ολική απώλεια στη Βορ.Αδριατική κ διάλυση στη Γιουγκοσλαβία το 1975.

Πανέμορφο γκαζάδικο,προσέξτε ομοιότητα με ΜΙΝΩΣ,ΣΟΦΙΑ του Ευθυμιάδη.Φαίνεται το σχέδιο πήγαινε χρόνια πίσω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

$_57.JPG Πηγή ebay

KOΣΜΑΣ Μ. ως νορβηγικό BRATTFONN


kronoholm_1958_1.jpgKronoholm-02.jpg Πηγή faktaomfartyg

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Μ.ΙΙ ως ΚRONOHOLM  με τη φορεσιά της Swedish America η οποία δεν είχε μόνο υπερωκεάνεια κ φορτηγά.


passad.jpg Πηγή shipspotting

ΑΡΙΣΤΕΑ Μ. ως φινλανδικό PASSAD. Tα περισσότερα γκαζάδικα μέχρι τα μέσα δεκαετίας 50 ήταν σπαρτιάτικα,κοιτάξτε το πρυμιό ακομοντέσιο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

16310 EMMA FERNSTRoM.jpgemma.jpgemma_2.jpg Πηγές varv100.se , kommandobryggan.se

Ως σουηδικό ΕΜΜΑ FERNSTROM. Μηχανή Gotaverken 13500 hp.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Magnolia-02.jpg πηγή photoships co.uk

KOSMAS M.(2) ως νορβηγικό MAGNOLIA


TANK QUEEN.jpg πηγή skiphistorie.net

MARILENA M. ως νορβηγικό ΤΑΝΚ QUEEN. Θυμίζει κάτι από ΕΥΘΥΚΩΣΤΑ ΙΙ / ΖΑΚΡΟΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κατασκευής του 1944, 394 gt (κατά το Greek Shipping Directory) 403 gt (κατά τη Miramar) 
> 
> Κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Scarr (στο Hessle, Αγγλία) σαν CHANT 8. 
> 
> Δεν έχω βρει μέχρι τώρα φωτογραφία του, αν βρει κάποιος ας την ανεβάσει.


CHANT3 Ampelaki.jpg πηγή skipet.no

Μιάς κ δεν βρίσκουμε,εδώ το αδελφό CHANT3 ως ΤΑΣΙΑ ΠΟΛΙΤΗ πεταμένο στο Αμπελάκι,άγνωστο πότε.Κάτι γιά το καραβάκι αυτό;

----------


## Ellinis

Πέρα από τις αλλαγές ονομάτων και ιδιοκτητών που αναφέρει το skipet.no να προσθέσω οτι διαλύθηκε το 1974 στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## npapad

> CHANT3 Ampelaki.jpg πηγή skipet.no
> 
> Μιάς κ δεν βρίσκουμε,εδώ το αδελφό CHANT3 ως ΤΑΣΙΑ ΠΟΛΙΤΗ πεταμένο στο Αμπελάκι,άγνωστο πότε.Κάτι γιά το καραβάκι αυτό;





> Πέρα από τις αλλαγές ονομάτων και ιδιοκτητών που αναφέρει το skipet.no να προσθέσω οτι διαλύθηκε το 1974 στην Ελλάδα.


Το ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ. - ΤΑΣΙΑ ΠΟΛΙΤΗ είχε νηολόγιο Πειραιά 1198. Όλα τα στοιχεία που έχω και εγώ συμφωνούν με το skipet.no εδώ : http://www.skipet.no/skip/krigsbygd/...ankers/chant-3

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ. - ΤΑΣΙΑ ΠΟΛΙΤΗ είχε νηολόγιο Πειραιά 1198. Όλα τα στοιχεία που έχω και εγώ συμφωνούν με το skipet.no εδώ : http://www.skipet.no/skip/krigsbygd/...ankers/chant-3


Aναφέρει πλοιοκτήκτρια την Greek Tankershipping, Eλληνική Δεξαμενοπλοϊα ήταν η εταιρεία του Διαμαντή κ αν είναι σωστό,μου φαίνεται περίεργο που δεν πήρε ένα από τα συνήθη τους ονόματα αλλά διετήρησε ένα άσχετο οικογενειακό όνομα.

----------


## npapad

> Aναφέρει πλοιοκτήκτρια την Greek Tankershipping, Eλληνική Δεξαμενοπλοϊα ήταν η εταιρεία του Διαμαντή κ αν είναι σωστό,μου φαίνεται περίεργο που δεν πήρε ένα από τα συνήθη τους ονόματα αλλά διετήρησε ένα άσχετο οικογενειακό όνομα.


Εγώ στα αρχεία μου και στο αρχείο του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad) το βρίσκω από το 1955 με ιδιοκτήτη τον Ν. Πολίτη (το οποίο συμφωνεί με το skipet.no). Πιθανότατα όταν αγοράστηκε το 1965 από το Διαμαντή να κράτησαν το παλιό όνομα μετά από κάποια συμφωνία με τον Πολίτη (το έχω δει να γίνεται πολλές φορές).

----------


## npapad

Συνεχίζοντας τα "μικρά" του Γ. Μαμιδάκη, δεξαμενόπλοιο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 8307.

Κατασκευασμένο στη Γερμανία (Lurssen, Vegesack, Yard no 13359) to 1964, 495 gt (κατά το Greek
Shipping Directory), 1051 gt (κατά τη Miramar) με ΙΜΟ 6412889 και όνομα LISBET TERKOL για τη δανέζικη εταιρεία Rederi I/S Coastaltanker, με σημαία Δανίας και νηολόγιο Aarhus.

Πουλήθηκε στην Αγγλική Carless Solvents Ltd το 1979, ονομάστηκε CARSOL και ύψωσε Βρετανική σημαία με νηολόγιο Λονδίνου και νούμερο 388262.

Αγοράστηκε το 1982 από την G.N. Sanakis Towing (Γ. Σανάκης) ονομάστηκε ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΥΜΕΩΝ και νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά με αριθμό 8307. 

Αγοράστηκε από τον Μαμιδάκη το 1987, ονομάστηκε ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και το 2006 μετονομάστηκε ΤΙΛ (για τη διάλυση). Διαλύθηκε στην Aliaga στις 28-1-2006.

Σαν ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΥΜΕΩΝ και σαν ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ήταν συχνός επισκέπτης στα Λινοπεράματα Ηρακλείου και θα ανεβάσω κάποια στιγμή φωτογραφίες και με τα δύο ονόματα. Προς το παρόν δείτε φωτογραφία σαν CARSOL εδώ :

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=203073

----------


## npapad

Δεξαμενόπλοιο ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΔΥΟ με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 8628 και ΙΜΟ 6421634

Κατασκευασμένο στη Γερμανία (Rolandwerft, Bremen, Yard no. 922) to 1964, 497 gt σαν THORBJORN για την εταιρεία Tankreederei De Vries & Co KG. με σημαία Γερμανίας και νηολόγιο Αμβούργου.

Το 1970 ύψωσε σημαία Λιβερίας με νηολόγιο Monrovia 3735 και νέα εταιρεία την Gatorbjorn Sg Corp.

Το 1974 πωλείται σε Βρετανούς (Southern Tankers Ltd), μετονομάζεται σε BRUCESTAN και υψώνει Βρετανική σημαία με νηολόγιο Guernsey (νούμερο 364553).

Το 1978 αλλάζει εταιρεία σε Elyria Ltd. με ίδιο νηολόγιο και όνομα.

Το 1980 περνάει στα χέρια της Leyenda Armatora SA, μετονομάζεται CORONI και υψώνει σημαία Παναμά.

Το 1984 αγοράζεται από την Milos Nav Co. ονομάζεται ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΗΛΟΣ και νηολογείται στον Πειραιά με αριθμό 8628.

Το 1985 περνάει στα χέρια του Μαμιδάκη και ονομάζεται ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ.

Το 1986 μετονομάζεται σε ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΔΥΟ.

Διαλύθηκε στην Aliaga στις 18-3-2006.

Τακτικός επισκέπτης στα Λινοπεράματα Ηρακλείου, θα ανεβάσω κάποια στιγμή φωτογραφίες. Προς το παρόν υπάρχει φωτογραφία του σαν ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΔΥΟ εδώ :

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1606787

και σαν BRUCESTAN εδώ :

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1731170

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1775355

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1775356

----------


## npapad

Δεξαμενόπλοιο ΠΑΤΜΟΣ με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 9048 και ΙΜΟ 6816334.

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1968 στην Ιαπωνία (Hashihama Zosen, Yard no. 232), 693 gt, σαν DAIEI MARU No 2 με Ιαπωνική σημαία και νηολόγιο Yawatahama (αριθμός 104002). Εταιρεία : Daiei Kisen YK.

To 1979 αγοράζεται από την Efplia Sg. Co, μετονομάζεται MARGO και υψώνει σημαία Παναμά.

Το 1983 μετονομάζεται EFPLIA

Το 1986 μετονομάζεται ξανά MARGO

Αγοράζεται από το Μαμιδάκη στις 21-10-1986, μετονομάζεται σε ΠΑΤΜΟΣ και υψώνει Ελληνική σημαία με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 9048.

Στις 13-2-1997 Αγοράζεται από τον Μπούφη και μετονομάζεται σε ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ.

Το 2001 μετονομάζεται σε ΑΓΙΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ

Τακτικός επισκέπτης στα Λινοπεράματα Ηρακλείου, θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες αργότερα. Προς το παρόν δείτε φωτογραφία σαν ΑΓΙΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ εδώ :

http://7seasvessels.com/daiei-maru-n...8-imo-6816334/

----------


## npapad

Δεξαμενόπλοιο ΚΡΗΤΗ με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 9153 και ΙΜΟ 6413912.

Κατασκευάστηκε στη Νορβηγία (Seutelvens, Fredrikstad, Yard no 85) σαν METCO με Νορβηγική σημαία, Νηολόγιο Haugesund 16000) to 1964 και ήταν 499 gt. Εταιρεία : Sameiet Metco.

Το 1974 αγοράστηκε από Ολλανδούς (BV Handel & Scheepvaart Mij "Willjo"), ύψωσε Ολλανδική σημαία, και νηολογήθηκε στο Rotterdam με όνομα EMINENTIA.

To 1980 αγοράστηκε από την Ara Sg Co και ύψωσε σημαία Βελγίου.

Το 1981 περνάει στα χέρια της Kronos Maritime Co (Σ. Ιωαννίδης), υψώνει Ελληνική σημαία και ονομάζεται ΜΠΟΥΜΣ με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 7637.

Το 1982 αλλάζει εταιρεία (Leda Sg Co, Κορρές Ι.) και ονομάζεται ΛΗΔΑ.

Το 1984 περνάει στην Meroil Sg. Ltd, υψώνει Κυπριακή σημαία και ονομάζεται MEROIL 8 (Νηολόγιο Λεμεσού με νούμερο 707121).

Στις 4-6-1987 αγοράζεται από τον Μαμιδάκη, ονομάζεται ΚΡΗΤΗ, υψώνει Ελληνική σημαία και νηολογείται στον Πειραιά με νούμερο 9153.

Στις 11-4-1994 πωλείται στον Α. Θεοδοσίου και μετονομάζεται σε ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Θ.

Το 2010 μετονομάζεται σε ΦΡΟΣΥΝΗ.

Διαλύθηκε 19-12-2010 στην Aliaga.

Τακτικός επισκέπτης στα Λινοπεράματα Ηρακλείου, θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες αργότερα. Δείτε το
προς το παρόν εδώ σαν ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Θ.

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2376907

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2375093

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=958968

----------


## npapad

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι πλέον έχουμε καταγράψει όλα τα πλοία του Γ. Μαμιδάκη (δεν έχουμε
προσθέσει τα υδροπτέρυγα που είχε, αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον μπορώ να τα ανεβάσω, ενημερώστε με).
Αν κάποιος φίλος ξέρει κάποιο που μας ξέφυγε ας το προσθέσει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνεχίζοντας τα "μικρά" του Γ. Μαμιδάκη, δεξαμενόπλοιο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 8307.
> 
> Κατασκευασμένο στη Γερμανία (Lurssen, Vegesack, Yard no 13359) to 1964, 495 gt (κατά το Greek
> Shipping Directory), 1051 gt (κατά τη Miramar)


Ήταν 1050 dwt κατά το Greek Shipping Directory 1997. Mηχανή 1 Αlpha, 11.0 kts.
Aπ' 'οσο ξέρω τελευταίο καράβι του θρυλικού καπετάν Ανδρέα Νάζου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> http://7seasvessels.com/daiei-maru-n...8-imo-6816334/


Στη φωτό δεν πείθει γιά γιαπωνέζικο κ είμαι βέβαιος ότι στο ακομοντέσιο έχει υποστεί μετασκευή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2375093
> http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=958968


 Από το άσπρο χρώμα υποθέτω ότι έχει γίνει υδροφόρα.
Αυτό μου φαίνεται είχε ένα αδελφό MARK...αυτού που είχε τα ΗΝΙΟΧΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.Μετά έγινε ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ ΙΙ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Nαυπήγηση Trogir,Γιουγκοσλαβία 1961 ως VINJERAC  1764 grt-2070 dwt   1 μηχανή 12.0 kts
Aποκτήθηκε από τον Μαμιδάκη το 1981 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση το 1986 στην Ελευσίνα.
Είχε αδελφά στην Jetoil,αν δεν κάνω λάθος KIΣΣΑΜΟΣ κ Jet...ακολουθεί νούμερο.

Αναζητείται φωτογραφία.

Νομίζω τα μεγάλα τα έχουμε βάλει όλα.Δεν ξέρω αν μας ξέφυγε κανένα μικρό.
Πάντως φαίνεται ότι στα τελευταία της η εταιρεία είχε μόνο ακτοπλοϊκά/μπωνκεράδικα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι πλέον έχουμε καταγράψει όλα τα πλοία του Γ. Μαμιδάκη (δεν έχουμε
> προσθέσει τα υδροπτέρυγα που είχε, αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον μπορώ να τα ανεβάσω, ενημερώστε με).
> Αν κάποιος φίλος ξέρει κάποιο που μας ξέφυγε ας το προσθέσει.


Ευχαριστώ τον φίλο npapad γιά τη συμβολή του στο θέμα.
Η ΝΕΚ είχε μόνο πετρελαιοφόρα.Αν θέλουμε να βάλουμε τα υδροπτέρυγα,στα οποία επαναλαμβάνονται οικογενειακά ονόματα,πρέπει οι διαχειριστές να αλλάξουν τον τίτλο σε "Εταιρείες Γεωργίου Μαμιδάκη" ή "ΝΕΚ S.A.- brand name γιά τα υδροπτέρυγα).

----------


## Ellinis

> Να βάλω και εγώ το λιθαράκι μου στο υπέροχο θέμα του φίλου ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ.
> 
> Ελέγχοντας το αρχείο μου, το αρχείο του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad) τη Miramar και
> το Greek Shipping Directory βρίσκω στις πρώτες αγορές της εταιρείας το μικρό δεξαμενόπλοιο ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΙΙ. 
> ----
> Δεν έχω βρει μέχρι τώρα φωτογραφία του, αν βρει κάποιος ας την ανεβάσει.


Υπάρχει εδώ αυτή η φωτογραφία του μπονκεράδικου ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ (χωρίς εμφανές ΙΙ) με φόντο το ΑΡΚΑΔΙ. Δεν εντόπισα κάποιον άλλο μπονκεράδικο με το όνομα ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ πέρα του ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΙΙ. Άραγε να είναι το ΙΙ;

Fo218257.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Υπάρχει εδώ αυτή η φωτογραφία του μπονκεράδικου ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ (χωρίς εμφανές ΙΙ) με φόντο το ΑΡΚΑΔΙ. Δεν εντόπισα κάποιον άλλο μπονκεράδικο με το όνομα ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ πέρα του ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΙΙ. Άραγε να είναι το ΙΙ;
> 
> Fo218257.jpg


Σίγουρα αυτό είναι !!! Το σουλούπι από τα Channel Tankers ήταν χαρακτηριστικό ! Εξαιρετική ανακάλυψη
φίλε Ellinis !!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πιθανότατα όταν αγοράστηκε το 1965 από το Διαμαντή να κράτησαν το παλιό όνομα μετά από κάποια συμφωνία με τον Πολίτη (το έχω δει να γίνεται πολλές φορές).


 Όντως το αναφέρει κ το Lloyd's List of Shipowners.




> Δεξαμενόπλοιο ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΔΥΟ με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 8628 και ΙΜΟ 6421634
> 
> Κατασκευασμένο στη Γερμανία (Rolandwerft, Bremen, Yard no. 922) to 1964, 497 gt σαν THORBJORN για την εταιρεία Tankreederei De Vries & Co KG. με σημαία Γερμανίας και νηολόγιο Αμβούργου


 1080 dwt, μηχανή ΜΑΝ, 11.7 kts

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Υπάρχει εδώ αυτή η φωτογραφία του μπονκεράδικου ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ (χωρίς εμφανές ΙΙ) με φόντο το ΑΡΚΑΔΙ. Δεν εντόπισα κάποιον άλλο μπονκεράδικο με το όνομα ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ πέρα του ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΙΙ. Άραγε να είναι το ΙΙ;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174081


Πράγματι φανταστικό εύρημα.Σε σχέση με το ΤΑΣΙΑ ΠΟΛΙΤΗ βλέπουμε αλλσγές στα άλμπουρα.
Οικείες εικόνες της εφηβικής μου ηλικίας από το μεγάλο λιμάνι :Tears Of Joy: . Το φορτωμένο πολεμικής κατασκευής μπωνκεράδικο να αγκομαχά να πάει να μεταγγίσει το φορτίο του.
Προσπαθώ να ξεκαθαρίσω τι είδους πολεμικό είναι στου Ξαβέρη.

----------


## npapad

> Nαυπήγηση Trogir,Γιουγκοσλαβία 1961 ως VINJERAC  1764 grt-2070 dwt   1 μηχανή 12.0 kts
> Aποκτήθηκε από τον Μαμιδάκη το 1981 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση το 1986 στην Ελευσίνα.
> Είχε αδελφά στην Jetoil,αν δεν κάνω λάθος KIΣΣΑΜΟΣ κ Jet...ακολουθεί νούμερο.
> 
> Αναζητείται φωτογραφία.
> 
> Νομίζω τα μεγάλα τα έχουμε βάλει όλα.Δεν ξέρω αν μας ξέφυγε κανένα μικρό.
> Πάντως φαίνεται ότι στα τελευταία της η εταιρεία είχε μόνο ακτοπλοϊκά/μπωνκεράδικα.


IMO 5381394, Ναυπηγείο : Brodogradiliste "J.L. Mosor" (Lozovina-Mosor), αριθμός κατασκευής 110.
Μηχανή : Sulzer Oil 2SA 6cyl 1800 BHP κατασκευασμένη από την Jugoturbina, 13 κόμβοι.
Νηολόγιο Πειραιά 7762

----------


## Ellinis

> Από εδώ και πέρα μπλέκει λίγο το πράγμα... Η Μiramar αναφέρει ότι πέρασε στα χέρια του Γ. Μαμιδάκη (Megalonissos Co Ltd Sea Transports & Maritime Exploitations) το 1971 σαν ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΙΙ και διαλύθηκε το 1977 στην Ελλάδα, ενώ το Greek Shipping Directory αναφέρει ότι το πήρε ο Μαμιδάκης το 1964 με όνομα ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΙΙ και το 1967 μετονομάστηκε ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ (με ιδιοκτήτες ξανά τους αδελφούς ΡΕΒΥΘΗ). Ξέρει κανείς μήπως να μας το διευκρινίσει ?


Με έβαλες στο "τριπάκι" να το ψάξω και να τι βρήκα:
To πλοίο πουλήθηκε από τους Ρεβύθη το 9/67 και αγοραστής ήταν η Εταιρεία Θαλασσίων Μεταφορών "Η Κρήτη".
Όνομα δεν άλλαξε και τον 10/68 το αγόρασε η Μεγαλόνησος Ν.Ε. του Μαμιδάκη που το κράτησε μέχρι το 4/77 οπότε το πήρε ο Στ. Βαρβουνάκης. Πάντα ως ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΙΙ διαλύθηκε ολοσχερώς το Μάρτιο του 1979. Η διαγραφη του από το Νηολόγιο Πειραιά έγινε στις 26/2/88.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και στην αρχή του θέματος ασχοληθήκαμε με τις υδροφόρες του Αργοσαρωνικού _ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ_ και _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ_, ας δούμε την πρώτη σε δεξαμενισμό (άρα και τα ...απόκρυφα ενός πετρελαιοφόρου του 1944, του Αμερ. Στρατού), μιας και αυτές τις ημέρες _βρίσκεται τραβηγμένη έξω_ στο ναυπηγείο Γιώργου Φραντζή του Περάματος.

----------


## npapad

Ψάχνοντας τα παλιά Greek Shipping Directories ανακάλυψα άλλο ένα μικρό δεξαμενόπλοιο του Γ. Μαμιδάκη (νομίζω ΤΩΡΑ τα έχουμε όλα !)

ΛΑΣΙΘΙ, κατασκευής 1947, 473 gt και ΙΜΟ 5258511.

Σύμφωνα με τη Miramar κατασκευάστηκε στα ναυπηγεία Pusnaes, στο Arendal της Νορβηγίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 64.
Το αρχικό του όνομα ήταν VAAGSOY (κατασκευή για το Γερμανικό Πολεμικό Ναυτικό) αλλά αποπερατώθηκε σαν JANE με Νορβηγική σημαία και νηολόγιο Bergen για την "W.M. Neumanns Rederi A/S".

Το 1948 πωλείται στην Δανέζικη "Danish American Gulf Oil Transport Co. Ltd", μετονομάζεται DANGULF OIL και υψώνει σημαία Δανίας με νηολόγιο Κοπεγχάγης.

Το 1959 πωλείται στην Φινλανδική "Oy Tank-Tonnage ab", μετονομάζεται POJU και υψώνει σημαία Φινλανδίας με νηολόγιο Ελσίνκι 1226.

Το 1961 αγοράζεται από την Σουηδική "Rederi A/B Novia" (όλη τη Σκανδιναβία γύρισε !!!), μετονομάζεται NOVIA, και υψώνει Σουηδική σημαία με νηολόγιο Skarhamn 10105.

To 1967 αγοράζεται από την Ελληνική "The Crete Co Ltd" μετονομάζεται ΛΑΣΙΘΙ, υψώνει Ελληνική σημαία, παίρνει ΠΝΕ και κατόπιν νηολογείται στον Πειραιά με αριθμό νηολογίου 3027.

Το 1970 αλλάζει η ιδιοκτήτρια εταιρεία σε "ΝΕΚ Α.Ε. - Γ. Μαμιδάκης"

Το 1976 αγοράζεται από τον "Μ. ΚΟΥΤΡΟΥΜΠΑ", και μετονομάζεται σε ΜΑΝΟΥΣΟΣ Κ. με το ίδιο νηολόγιο.

Το 1982 αλλάζει η ιδιοκτήτρια εταιρεία σε "Venus Ltd"

Διαλύθηκε το 1985 στην Ελλάδα.

Το Greek Shipping Directory του 1971 αναφέρει ότι έφερε Γερμανική μηχανή Oil 4SA 6 Cyl. 550 BHP από την
Motoren-Werke Mannheim, η οποία του έδινε ταχύτητα 10 κόμβων.

Δεν μπορώ να βρω φωτογραφία, αν βρει κάποιος φίλος, ας ανεβάσει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mπράβο φίλε,αυτό δεν το ήξερα! Ίσως κάποια φωτό να βοηθούσε.

----------


## Ellinis

Για ρίξτε μια ματιά _εδώ_

----------


## dionisos

> Mπράβο φίλε,αυτό δεν το ήξερα! Ίσως κάποια φωτό να βοηθούσε.


 Βρηκα μια στο photoship ως dangulf oil
Dangulf Oil-01.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Για ρίξτε μια ματιά _εδώ_


Εύγε φίλε Ellinis ! Μπράβο και στο φίλο Dionisos !!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν πρέπει να συγχέουμε την εταιρεία με την Μαmitank του εξαδέλφου Kυριάκου Μαμιδάκη με παρόμοια δραστηριότητα.


Θλίψη μας γέμισε ο θάνατος του Κυριάκου Μαμιδάκη.Παλαιάς κοπής επιχειρηματίας- κ όχι σαν τα σημερινά λαμόγια-δυστυχώς σε αυτή την ηλικία έφθασε στο αδιέξοδο.Θερμά συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του εκλιπόντος.

----------


## thanos75

> Θλίψη μας γέμισε ο θάνατος του Κυριάκου Μαμιδάκη.Παλαιάς κοπής επιχειρηματίας- κ όχι σαν τα σημερινά λαμόγια-δυστυχώς σε αυτή την ηλικία έφθασε στο αδιέξοδο.Θερμά συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του εκλιπόντος.


Και εγώ φίλε μου στενοχωρέθηκα πραγματικά.  Ήταν ένας άνθρωπος που έδωσε (και αυτό το γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι) ψωμί σε πάρα πολύ κόσμο  και όπως πολύ σωστά είπες, καμία σχέση με τα νέας κοπής λαμόγια επιχειρηματίες.  Δεν του άξιζε σε καμία περίπτωση ένα τέτοιο άδοξο τέλος...

----------


## Ellinis

> Μικρό δεξαμενόπλοιο ΧΑΝΙΑ κατασκευής 1919, 285 gt με IMO 5083992.
> Κατασκευασμένο στη Δανία σαν SIRIUS και δούλεψε με διάφορα ονόματα για
> Σκανδιναβούς (ΒΤ ΙΙ, DAGO, BROTANK). Αγοράστηκε το 1966 και  μετονομάστηκε ΧΑΝΙΑ με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 2727. Διαλύθηκε το 1985 στην  Ελευσίνα.
> Υπάρχει αναλυτικό ιστορικό στο faktaomfartyg με φωτογραφίες (και σαν ΧΑΝΙΑ) εδώ :
> http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/sirius_1919.htm





> Το μπονκεράδικο ΧΑΝΙΑ το έχω σε αυτή τη φωτογραφια
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 173902
> 
> Αυτά οι "αφανείς εργάτες" του λιμανιού εμφανίζονται στο περιθώριο  ορισμένων φωτογραφιών με κύριο θέμα κάποιο επιβατηγό. Ας πούμε το ΧΑΝΙΑ  πρέπει να είναι αυτό δίπλα το ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ σε φωτογραφία στο λεύκωμα  "Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα 1945-1999".


Άλλη μια πόζα του ΧΑΝΙΑ, τραβηγμένη το 1971, με το ΑΡΚΑΔΙ του Ευθυμιάδη σε δεύτερο πλάνο.
Xania 1919 by  Kalundborg Skibsvaerft - taken 1971.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Άλλη μια πόζα του ΧΑΝΙΑ, τραβηγμένη το 1971, με το ΑΡΚΑΔΙ του Ευθυμιάδη σε δεύτερο πλάνο.
> Xania 1919 by  Kalundborg Skibsvaerft - taken 1971.jpg
> Πηγή


Στο βάθος δεξιά από τα 2 πολεμικά το 1 είναι περιπολικό τύπου PC461. To ΒΑΣ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΙΙ δεν υπήρχε τότε,κάποιας γειτονικής χώρας...ψάξιμο θέλει.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι το αρχαϊκό ρυμουλκό ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ πλέει προς το ΑΡΚΑΔΙ.

----------


## npapad

Σε ένα μεγάλο πακέτο από σκαναρισμένα slides που μου έστειλε ο καλός φίλος Peter J. Fitzpatrick από τις εξορμήσεις του στην περιοχή του Πειραιά, βρήκα αυτό το slide που έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον. Βλέπουμε (το 1984) στου Σάββα το ΧΑΝΙΑ και μία επιπλέον μπάριζα του Μαμιδάκη που δεν την ξέραμε μέχρι τώρα, ΚΙΣΣΑΜΟΣ με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 1939. Δεν έχω στοιχεία γι αυτήν, ούτε στο αρχείο μου, ούτε στο αρχείο του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad), και δεν αναφέρεται ούτε στα Greek Shipping Directories της εποχής. Η εμφάνιση της όμως παραπέμπει στις μπάριζες που ήρθαν από το Δούναβη, όπως τα ΜΙΛΤΙΑΔΗΣ και ΦΙΣΚΑΡΔΟ. Αν κάποιος έχει στοιχεία ας τα συμπληρώσει. Το slide ανεβαίνει με την άδεια του Peter.
savvas 9.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> savvas 9.jpg


Aριστερά ένα από τα κονταδελφά του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ του Αγαπητού που αγοράστηκε από Σαουδάραβες κ τελικά είχε 
την κατάληξη που βλέπουμε.

----------


## Ellinis

> Σε ένα μεγάλο πακέτο από σκαναρισμένα slides που μου έστειλε ο καλός φίλος Peter J. Fitzpatrick από τις εξορμήσεις του στην περιοχή του Πειραιά, βρήκα αυτό το slide που έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον. Βλέπουμε (το 1984) στου Σάββα το ΧΑΝΙΑ και μία επιπλέον μπάριζα του Μαμιδάκη που δεν την ξέραμε μέχρι τώρα, ΚΙΣΣΑΜΟΣ με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 1939. Δεν έχω στοιχεία γι αυτήν, ούτε στο αρχείο μου, ούτε στο αρχείο του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad), και δεν αναφέρεται ούτε στα Greek Shipping Directories της εποχής. Η εμφάνιση της όμως παραπέμπει στις μπάριζες που ήρθαν από το Δούναβη, όπως τα ΜΙΛΤΙΑΔΗΣ και ΦΙΣΚΑΡΔΟ. Αν κάποιος έχει στοιχεία ας τα συμπληρώσει. Το slide ανεβαίνει με την άδεια του Peter.
> savvas 9.jpg


Το σκάφος αυτό είχε υψώσει ελληνική σημαία το 1966 ως ΛΗΔΑ, χαρακτηριζόμενο σλέπι. Πριν ανήκε σε γαλλική εταιρία, ενώ ΚΙΣΣΑΜΟΣ μετονομάστηκε το επόμενο έτος όταν και το πήρε η Ν.Ε.Κ. Η διάλυση του έγινε στο καρνάγιο της εταιρίας ΑΚΜΩΝ Ο.Ε. και ολοκληρώθηκε τον Ιούνιο του 1985. 
To φέρι είναι το NAJD II (Φωτο στο διαλυτήριο υπάρχουν εδώ)

----------


## npapad

> Το σκάφος αυτό είχε υψώσει ελληνική σημαία το 1966 ως ΛΗΔΑ, χαρακτηριζόμενο σλέπι. Πριν ανήκε σε γαλλική εταιρία, ενώ ΚΙΣΣΑΜΟΣ μετονομάστηκε το επόμενο έτος όταν και το πήρε η Ν.Ε.Κ. Η διάλυση του έγινε στο καρνάγιο της εταιρίας ΑΚΜΩΝ Ο.Ε. και ολοκληρώθηκε τον Ιούνιο του 1985. 
> To φέρι είναι το NAJD II (Φωτο στο διαλυτήριο υπάρχουν εδώ)


Είναι σχεδόν σίγουρα πρώην σλέπι από το Δούναβη, ενδεχομένως να μην ανήκε σε Έλληνες όταν δούλευε εκεί (είχανε και Ευρωπαίοι σλέπια εκεί). Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να ξέραμε το όνομα του όταν ήταν Γαλλικό μήπως και εντοπίσουμε από που ξεκίνησε.

----------


## Ellinis

> Σε ένα μεγάλο πακέτο από σκαναρισμένα slides που μου έστειλε ο καλός φίλος Peter J. Fitzpatrick από τις εξορμήσεις του στην περιοχή του Πειραιά, βρήκα αυτό το slide που έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον. Βλέπουμε (το 1984) στου Σάββα το ΧΑΝΙΑ και μία επιπλέον μπάριζα του Μαμιδάκη που δεν την ξέραμε μέχρι τώρα, ΚΙΣΣΑΜΟΣ με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 1939. Δεν έχω στοιχεία γι αυτήν, ούτε στο αρχείο μου, ούτε στο αρχείο του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad), και δεν αναφέρεται ούτε στα Greek Shipping Directories της εποχής. Η εμφάνιση της όμως παραπέμπει στις μπάριζες που ήρθαν από το Δούναβη, όπως τα ΜΙΛΤΙΑΔΗΣ και ΦΙΣΚΑΡΔΟ. Αν κάποιος έχει στοιχεία ας τα συμπληρώσει. Το slide ανεβαίνει με την άδεια του Peter.
> savvas 9.jpg


Στο δεύτερο πλάνο μιας άλλης φωτογραφίας του Peter βλέπουμε και το ΧΑΝΙΑ δεμένο.

HANIA.jpg

----------


## npapad

Σε μια καταπληκτική φωτογραφία από τον Ιούλιο του 1965 που μας έστειλε ο Peter Fitzpatrick βλέπουμε σε πρώτο πλάνο το σλέπι ΦΙΣΚΑΡΔΟ με τα σινιάλα του Μαμιδάκη (μεταξύ άλλων !)
piraeus july 1965.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε μια καταπληκτική φωτογραφία από τον Ιούλιο του 1965 που μας έστειλε ο Peter Fitzpatrick βλέπουμε σε πρώτο πλάνο το σλέπι ΦΙΣΚΑΡΔΟ με τα σινιάλα του Μαμιδάκη (μεταξύ άλλων !)
> piraeus july 1965.jpg


Ένα άγνωστο επιβατηγό κ 2 φορτηγά από τα οποία αυτό με το μπλε φουγάρο πολύ όμορφο.

----------


## npapad

> Ένα άγνωστο επιβατηγό κ 2 φορτηγά από τα οποία αυτό με το μπλε φουγάρο πολύ όμορφο.


Αυτό με το μπλε φουγάρο υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι το μεγάλο αλιευτικό ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ (φαίνεται λίγο το ...ΑΝΙΣ στην πλώρη) με IMO 5261518 και νηολόγιο Πειραιά 2103. Είχε αυτό το όνομα από το 1962 έως το 1976 που διαλύθηκε. Ταιριάζει και το σουλούπι του (κατασκευής του 1947) και το "Α" στο φουγάρο καθώς ανήκε στην "Argonaftiki Maritime & Fishing Co SA". Δεν έχω δει καμία φωτογραφία του έχω τώρα όμως για να επιβεβαιώσω ότι είναι πράγματι αυτό. Μήπως μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανείς ?

----------


## Ellinis

Ε... όχι και άγνωστο φίλε Β.Χ., το ΆΡΗΣ  :Pride:  είναι - το πρώην ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ του Σαρωνικού.
Το ...ΝΙΣ και εγώ το θεωρώ σίγουρο οτι είναι το ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ. Για το φορτηγό ανάμεσα σε αυτό και την μπάριζα δεν έχω κάτι να συνεισφέρω.

----------


## npapad

Το φουγάρο από το ενδιάμεσο φορτηγό κάτι μου θυμίζει έντονα (αυτό το "G - A"). Θα το θυμηθώ που θα μου πάει...

----------

